# help!!!



## johnny_redeemed (May 5, 2004)

How do i get a picture on my account???


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

YES!!!


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

i just emailed you. i do not get the whole &quot;before emailing delete NOSPAM&quot; 

could you also tell me how you make that quote thing i see on other peoples replies.

i really am thankfull for the help :bs2:


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

[quote:5d39eac273] testing the quote thing[/quote:5d39eac273]


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

it worked thank. i sent the email right now 



[Edited on 5-6-2004 by johnny_redeemed]


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

let me know when my pic should be up. thanks again!!!


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

will the pic be in all my old posts?


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

I really apretiate all you help. You are the man!! 
What do you think about my pic?


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

if i get a pic of myself could you help me with that?


----------

